# hinze dam this afternoon 23-01



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys ,

sorry for the late notice but ive decided to give hinze a shot this afternoon, 
i will be launching at about 3-4pm and fishing through until around 8 i guess.

was hoping to launch from the western ramp and paddle around into dahlsberg den etc

anyone interested

sorry for the late notice, just found out il have the afternoon off


----------

